# Spot the bug



## Morpheus uk (Jun 29, 2009)

Didnt put it in the other bug photo`s section cause its more of a contest, but see if you can spot a moth in this photo


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2009)

In the red circle:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 29, 2009)

Yup  

Its a small magpie moth


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2009)

At first I was searching for a green moth for some reason.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 29, 2009)

Yay! Broken field camo! Up close, it doesn't work at all, but among shadows and highlights, the object just disappears. In Kenya, we didn't have the modern "Elizabeth Arden" camo, so we just smeared boot polish and blanco on each others' faces. Sometimes, this would cause skin reactions and a bright red rash. The sight of an infantryman in battle gear with facial camoflage of green, black and bright red spots is something you don't forget in a hurry!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 29, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yay! Broken field camo! Up close, it doesn't work at all, but among shadows and highlights, the object just disappears. In Kenya, we didn't have the modern "Elizabeth Arden" camo, so we just smeared boot polish and blanco on each others' faces. Sometimes, this would cause skin reactions and a bright red rash. The sight of an infantryman in battle gear with facial camoflage of green, black and bright red spots is something you don't forget in a hurry!


Like this? Can you find me in here? :lol: 






Good eye, Rick.... I couldn't find the moth!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 29, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Like this? Can you find me in here? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Urrgle!  :lol:  Wish we'd have had some blond wigs! The enemy would have died laughing!


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Like this? Can you find me in here? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That a guy on the right?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 29, 2009)

Rick said:


> That a guy on the right?


I'm with Rick also, looks like a guy on the right. :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 30, 2009)

Allright, Rick and AB....


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2009)

lol


----------

